# Weekly Non-WCA comp - week of 11/20/16



## James Hake (Nov 20, 2016)

Weekly comp for non wca puzzles, relays, and whatever else. Please be honest with results, as this is a place to compete, not cheat. Results will be posted on next sunday. Tell me which "events" you want to be added for next week. 

*2x2 BLD*
1. R2 U2 F' R2 U F' U' F' U'
2. U' F2 R F R' F' U F2 R2 U
3. U2 R2 F R U2 R U2 R2 U2

*2x2 OH*
1. U' F' R F2 R F R U2 R2
2. U2 R2 U R' U2 F2 R F R'
3. F R2 U' F U2 R2 U' F U'
4. R' F' R' F R U F R2 U'
5. U' F2 R2 U F' U' R' F' U'

*3x3 match the scramble*
1. U2 F2 D' R2 D L2 D' F2 U' L2 U' L R U' L2 U2 F2 L2 U F D2
2. L U2 F2 L' R2 B2 R' D2 F2 D2 F2 U B2 R U F' R B2 R D R
3. U' B L2 B2 F' U2 R2 D2 R2 B U2 L' U R' F2 D B' L2 R2 D
4. B R2 F L2 B L2 F L2 B2 D2 F' L R2 D R B' R2 U' R' B2 D2
5. F' U2 F' L2 R2 B R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L F D R2 B U2 R' F D' U

*Mirror Blocks(center orientation doesn't matter)*
1. L2 B2 D' U' L2 R2 D R2 U R' F2 L F2 R U2 B D2 U' R'
2. F2 D2 L2 F' U2 B U2 F L2 B2 D2 U R2 D R F U F D' L2
3. U2 L2 D F' B2 R2 U L' D L B' R2 B' U2 B2 U2 L2 B D2 L2 B'
4. R U2 B U' R2 U F' R L2 F L2 U2 B' U2 B' R2 L2 B L
5. R L2 U F2 D B2 L2 D2 U B2 U2 F' D L2 R B' L' D2 U2 R

*Fisher Cube*
1. L2 B2 L' F2 L F2 L' U2 R2 D2 R' D R2 F' U2 B2 R2 D L B' D
2. B R2 F' U2 F D2 B2 L2 R2 U2 R' F2 L' F' D' R U2 B R U
3. R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 U' F2 B D2 B' L B' R' D R2 F' L' U'
4. U' B' R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 F' U2 F L2 D' F2 D R B F' L' U'
5. R2 B2 L2 D2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U L2 U2 B U R2 B U' L B' U' R' D

*Siamese Cubes(1x2x3 block)*
1. U2 R' U' R2 U2 r2 R2 U R U R' U2 R U' r2 R U R' U R' U R r U2 R' z2
U r R U R U R' U' r R2 U r R U R2 U R U' r R U2 R2 r2 U2 r'
2. U2 r U R U R' U' R U2 R' U r2 U' r' U2 R2 U2 R2 U r' U' r' U R' r2 z2
R r' U2 R U' r R U2 r R2 U' R' U R' U' r' R' U2 R' U' r2 R U' r2 R'
3. R U' r U' R2 U r2 U R' r2 U' R' U2 R2 r U2 r U' r' R' U2 R' r2 U r2 z2
U2 r2 U R' r' U2 r2 R U' r2 U2 R' r' U r' U' r U' r U r2 U' R r U'
4. U2 r2 U' r' U2 r' R' U2 r' U R U2 r R' U2 R' r' U R U2 r U2 r2 R U2 z2
U' R' U' R' r' U2 R U r U2 r' R U R U r' U R2 r' U2 R' U2 r' U R2
5. U' r' U' R' U' r2 U2 r' U2 r U' R' U r U' r' R2 U2 R' r' U' r U' R U z2
r2 U r R2 U R r' U2 R' U' R' U2 r' U' R r' U r' U' r R U2 r' U' r2

*Kilominx*
1. R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
2. R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
3. R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U
4. R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
5. R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*Square-0*
1. (-3, 0)/(-3, 6)/(-3, 6)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, 6)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)
2. (-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(6, 6)/(6, 6)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 6)/
3. (3, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(6, 0)/(3, -3)/(6, 0)/(3, 0)/
4. (6, 0)/(-3, 3)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(6, 6)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, 6)/(6, 0)/(6, 0)/(3, 0)
5. (-3, 6)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 6)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 6)/(6, 0)/(6, 0)


----------



## 1973486 (Nov 20, 2016)

Do scrambles 3 and 5 work on Sq0?


----------



## James Hake (Nov 20, 2016)

1973486 said:


> Do scrambles 3 and 5 work on Sq0?


thanks for noticing that. i fixed them.


----------



## DGCubes (Nov 20, 2016)

*2x2 BLD*
32.77, DNF, DNF

*2x2 OH*
9.45, 13.34, 13.99, 13.41, 12.74

*Fisher Cube*
1:58.94, 1:33.03, 37.54, 50.01, 1:14.57
Lol, so inconsistent...

*Square-0*
6.16, 12.25, 11.94, 11.92, 4.29

Weird story. Last night I had a dream that a New York City competition was announced, and it was holding Square-0. Today I see this...

Also, random state Kilominx scrambles, please!!


----------



## James Hake (Nov 20, 2016)

my own results

2x2 bld
DNF,DNF,DNF=*DNF mean*

2x2 OH
12.54, (17.05), 10.60, (5.38), 15.98=*13.04 average*

3x3 match the scramble
2:26, 2:17, (4:01), 2:27, (2:14)=*2:24 average*

Mirror blocks
1:54, 1:44, (1:29), (2:10), 1:43=*1:47 average*

Fisher cube
(59.98), 45.56, 50.15, 43.76, (42.49)=*45.50 average*

siamese cubes
47.36, 50.69, (51.86), (43.47), 51.76=*49.94 average*

kilominx
(1:23), 1:18, 1:01, (55.40), 1:18=*1:12 average*

Square 0
7.69, 7.35, (9.80), 5.16, (3.06)=*6.74 average*


----------



## James Hake (Nov 21, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> Also, random state Kilominx scrambles, please!!


and where would i find those scrambles?


----------



## DGCubes (Nov 21, 2016)

James Hake said:


> and where would i find those scrambles?





xyzzy said:


> I just finished writing a rudimentary kilominx solver. The "x2" rotations are denoted as "flip" instead of "x2" because x rotations already mean something else, but that can be easily changed. (It's possibly buggy and definitely slow; your mileage may vary.)
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



From this thread.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 6, 2016)

It looks like this is a little late for the week, but how has this thread not already been a thing for a long time? The Weekly comp should be split. I don't have many of these puzzles. I'll be able to do the 2x2 stuff, but I think that's it. I'm still planning on getting a gigaminx someday, and when I do if it's not already a part of this thread I'll start a gigaminx race thread. Also a variety of relays should be included.


----------



## big_moe5 (Dec 8, 2016)

2x2 oh: 20.69, (11.60), 16.81, 19.63, (20.82) = 17.91

mirror cube: (1:10.26), 59.73, 1:3.10, 1:2.74, (55.12) = 1:02.19


----------

